# Vacuum relief valve installation....



## Castxblast (10 mo ago)

Long story short a third party customer called my company out to rectify a couple of failed inspections on one of their clients boilers. Mechanical and plumbing inspectors both involved. We sent estimates for repair and found out our customers client had another company do the work after we got our bid approved and pulled permits for the work. I went out to inspect the situation and found this as the fix for no installed vacuum relief valves. In Michigan all bottom fed tanks require them. IMO this is not code compliant for the installation of a vacuum relief valve. 

Whatcha think?


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

That wouldn’t pass in my state


----------



## Castxblast (10 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> That wouldn’t pass in my state


Has to be on the inlet here. I guess the reason they had the other guys do the work is because they were so much cheaper. After seeing this I had no wonder as to why.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Why would that not serve it’s purpose? Looks legit to me.


----------



## Castxblast (10 mo ago)

It may serve as anti siphon in theory but doesn’t follow manufacturers installation instructions of being installed in the supply line which would make this not code compliant. The inspector would look at me sideways. I’d guess something to do with reliability as to why it has to be that way.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Castxblast said:


> It may serve as anti siphon in theory but doesn’t follow manufacturers installation instructions of being installed in the supply line which would make this not code compliant. The inspector would look at me sideways. I’d guess something to do with reliability as to why it has to be that way.


You are correct. I didn't realize the code states "in the cold water supply line". 
Actually now that I think about it I can see where this could help it siphon rather than prevent it. Good call.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

You are going to bill them for your time to create the estimate and permit costs I hope. 
I am generally not in favor of being a rat unless it is a serious life safety issue, but this is one case where I might make an exception and call code enforcement to see if the other company pulled a permit.


----------



## Castxblast (10 mo ago)

goeswiththeflow said:


> You are going to bill them for your time to create the estimate and permit costs I hope.
> I am generally not in favor of being a rat unless it is a serious life safety issue, but this is one case where I might make an exception and call code enforcement to see if the other company pulled a permit.


They’re definitely getting a bill. Waiting to hear back on whether I’ll be doing the work or the other guy before I make any calls to the city naturally.


----------

